# COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING - POWERLIFTING - ATHLETICS & SPORTS > COMPETITIVE BODYBUILDING Q & A >  cheat meals

## Lfs2shrt2bsml

hi guys i had this posted in the diet section but im now posting here to see what yall think.....
ive got my first natural competition comin up and my diet is strict.. im 12 weeks out, 90mm- 9 site skin folds.. im doin cardio at 70% of my heart rate for 1hour a day(7days a week) and also weight training 6-7 days a week
im dropping water and body fat pretty quick
diet: meal 1 after cardio- 80gm of oats with water and 6 egg whites

meal 2- 160gm chicken breast ,125gm brocolli, 125gm cucumber, 120gm basmati rice 

meal 3-160gm chicken breast ,125gm brocolli, 125gm cucumber, 120gm basmati rice

meal 4-160gm chicken breast, 125 gm brocolli, 125gm cucumber

meal 5-160gm tuna and spring water, 250gm green vege

meal 6- 80gm tuna and 6 egg whites

the question is does anyone add cheatmeals? alot of people tell me to add once a fortnight some have it weekly and others dont at all.. its supposed to spike metabolism or some shit..
also if i were to drink the sugar free redbull once a week would it dramatically effect the outcome of my cutting diet...???

----------


## FireGuy

Post a few pics and I will tell you if you should be having any cheat meals. Sugar free Red Bull is fine too BTW.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

i have just been informed that if i can get to 50 mm over the 9 sights i can have a cheat meal... so there is my goal for the next few weeks. ill post some pics within the day.... thanks

----------


## FireGuy

What is your ht/wt?

----------


## FireGuy

> i have just been informed that if i can get to 50 mm over the 9 sights i can have a cheat meal... so there is my goal for the next few weeks. ill post some pics within the day.... thanks


My skinfolds in my Avatar pic are 41.75 so if you can get to 50mm 8 weeks out you shouldnt have any problems with a few cheat meals.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

im 5'11 . 167lbs
here is a pic from last week ill post up some back and legs soon the missus keeps the camera in her car... i know that this pic shows nothing

----------


## FireGuy

Conditioning looks very good. Keep doing what you are doing!!

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

thanks fire guy.. have you any more pics from that comp in your avi?

----------


## FireGuy

Sure I do somewhere, I will change it soon with a different shot.

----------


## jeremiahkentjensen

eat some chicken

----------


## MIKE_XXL

If the picture of you is at 12 weeks out you can easly afford a few cheat meals...

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I will proly get beat up for it here but i think you would be alright with 1 cheat meal every week till 4 weeks out of your show...and regardless what anybody on here says i know what i am talking about so i think you are good to go...XXL

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

thanks mike im 59 days out (and counting) and im sitting at about 57mm skin fold over 9 sites. im not sure what % that makes it but im aiming to get down to 30 mm in about 6 weeks. when i get under 50mm i might reward myself with a cheat. thanks for the reply

----------


## FireGuy

Whats your bodyweight, if you tell me that I can do the calculations for you and give you your percentage. 9 sites being, chest, scap, bi, tri, kid, sup, ab, thigh and calf.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

im 72.5kg yes they are the sites.. 57mm

----------


## FireGuy

> im 72.5kg yes they are the sites.. 57mm


9.4%

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

ive upped my cardio and we dropped more carbs out but i seem to have hit a plateau with the skin folds .. for the last 3 weeks iv only been dropping about 3.5-4 mm a week any ideas as to what i can do to speed this weight loss up a bit?? im 7 weeks out today and im 54mm over the 9 sites. id like to come in at about 30-35 mm with 2 weeks left, so thats 5 weeks to lose 20 odd mm 4 .5 mm a week would be good.. i do 50 min cardio in the morning and 35-45 min before or after weights in the afternoon.. any thought would be greatly appreiciated..

----------


## countrybhoy

well im happy with my cheat day . i dont think it does me any harm im not looking to lose weight and my body fat in in single figures . this works for me . it stops me feeling like a robot and gives me the freedom to go out and enjoy myself .i work hard all week so a blow out does me no harm .

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

are you getting ready for a show?? i cheat off season but at the moment its pretty strict

----------


## countrybhoy

no m8 . i dont compete . i am in now way the kind of shape some of you guys are in . im toned , cut up well built . but im not in the 230-250 group . and to be honest i never got into it for showing i did cause i was a runner and i stated to put on weight when i stopped . my friend invited me down to the gym . i was like yea besides all those possers lol . 3 years later im still going . but this is my first venture on steroids i had got as far as i could naturally.so i thought i would give it a go . so far so good . been put right a few time s by the lads on here . read up alot trying not to do myself any harm lol . but at the 190-195 mark ive a long way to go . but i wont give my cheat day up . not a chance of it . its the day i feel like a human doing things with the kids and just going mad .

----------


## MIKE_XXL

> well im happy with my cheat day . i dont think it does me any harm im not looking to lose weight and my body fat in in single figures . this works for me . it stops me feeling like a robot and gives me the freedom to go out and enjoy myself .i work hard all week so a blow out does me no harm .


AGREE, that's what you should do if you are hitting plateu...CHEAT MEAL...trust me...usually the guys that have no cheat meals through out the diet come in flat as after 12-14 weeks of decarbing it take week to fully carb up...so eat your meal enjoy everything you are craving, whatch you swell up like a MOFO get pump from hell and vascularity like crazy and enjoy!!!

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

my diet 7 weeks out..
5am cardio Protein/Carbs/Calories/Fat
6am 60gm oats, 6 egg whites : 28g/32.2/235/5.6
9am 250gm chicken breast, 80gm basmati rice,100gm broccoli, 150gm cucumber : 66/58/400/5
12pm 250gm chicken breast, 100gm broccoli, 150gm cucumber 62/14.6/330/5
3pm 250gm white fish, 100gm broccoli, 150gm cucumber: 66.2/7/338/4
weights and cardio
6pm 250gm white fish, 100gm broccoli, 150gm cucumber: 66.2/7/338/4
9pm 90gm tuna, 6 egg whites : 46/1.2/193/1.6

----------


## FireGuy

> my diet 7 weeks out..
> 5am cardio
> 6am 60gm oats, 6 egg whites
> 9am 250gm chicken breast, 80gm basmati rice,100gm broccoli, 150gm cucumber
> 12pm 250gm chicken breast, 100gm broccoli, 150gm cucumber
> 3pm 250gm white fish, 100gm broccoli, 150gm cucumber
> weights and cardio
> 6pm 250gm white fish, 100gm broccoli, 150gm cucumber
> 9pm 90gm tuna, 6 egg whites


I would be adding some carbs or fat into that diet. Do you have the macros handy?

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

edited .. im pretty sure thats right...

----------


## FireGuy

I meant daily calorie/gram totals for Protein, Carbs and Fat, not food weight. I could do all the conversions but would rather not if you already know the totals.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

its been added above your post see... post #22

----------


## MIKE_XXL

I would say you need some carbs after training for sure, i would say 50gm from rice cakes, clean high dlycimic carb, and flaxseed oil at 5-7.5ml each meal excluding after training and 2.5ml before bed...ohh and get your self a cheat meal...XXL

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

50mm today 44 days out.. reached my goal so i decided to blow out and have a cheat meal.. the best damn chicken ceasar salad ive ever had.....

----------


## FireGuy

Chicken Ceasar??? Thought you said cheat meal?????

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

it had some bacon and and dressing haha..

----------


## MIKE_XXL

HaHaHa that's not a cheat meal...LOL...a cheat meal should have 3000 calories to ensure the metabolism gets stimulated and the muscle bellies have time to absorbe all those carbs and swell up like a sponge...but hey if you hired a traininer listen to him if not i can get you ready...good luck Bro...XXL

----------


## Narkissos

> I will proly get beat up for it here but i think you would be alright with 1 cheat meal every week till 4 weeks out of your show...*and regardless what anybody on here says i know what i am talking about* so i think you are good to go...XXL


I don't think anyone here would say that you don't know what you're talking about... You're Mike after all  :Smilie:  

Good to see you around.

Personally, I avoid cheat meals... but I do use re-feeds.

I think the OP could benefit from a re-feed... particularly if he's stagnating right now.

I'm looking at his face in the pic, and it's a dieter's face... So I'm pretty sure his body's coming in.

Having slowed down though, it's definitely time to utilize re-feeds imo.

Anyway... to each his own. 

-CNS

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

whats a refeed? thanks

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Thanks Nark, nice to see you around as well...you always bring good info into this place...





> whats a refeed? thanks


I would say it's a controled "cheat meal", high calorie day with clean food...but i will let nark coments on this...

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

32 days to go 46 mm over 9 sites the days are going quick cant wait...

----------


## FireGuy

Post up some progress pics when you get a chance.

----------


## Narkissos

> whats a refeed? thanks


Generally a high clean-calorie day.

Any updates at this point mate?

-CNS

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

here is a couple of pics from 25 days out cant wait to carb load im feeling so flat..
ive got alot to work on for next year as this is my first comp... im going to stay natural for a while yet another season or two at least

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

one more pic

----------


## proironaust

hi mate your shredded.awesome conditioning natural or not.I will be down to watch the inba on the weekend i know of 2 other guys that are doing the novice as well but by the looks of your pics you will make them look like john candy on stage.ha ha.you still thinking of doing the southerns the week after.Im starting to suffer hardcore with my diet but only 2 weeks to go cant wait for it to be over and done with cheers

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

thanks mate.. i think im going to give the a miss but im aiming for the QLD titles in september.. good luck with your last few weeks.. im getting ready to water load and deplete ect. cant wait for carb loading..

----------


## FireGuy

Conditioning is not going to be an issue, very impressive. You do need to get rid of that farmers tan ASAP as it can show through Pro-Tan. Also looks as if your posing needs a bit of work. If you have time post pics doing your mandatories.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

ill try and get some pics up asap. they were just quick shots but im practicing alot at the moment. thanks... 5 days to go today this week wll be hectic.

----------


## jamyjamjr

i dunno if its from the lack of tan, but your chest seems a bit underdeveloped.. im amazed how your body is looking though.. especialy since your natty.. great work bud...

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

very underdeveloped aswell as my abs.. thats what ill be working on for next year cause there is nothing i can do about it now but show off what i got. cheers

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

here is my carb loading write up.....
before this i was only getting 50gm of oats in the morning
thursday-
10 litres of deminerilised water through out the day
1) 50 gm oats, 8 egg whites
2) 290gm white fish, 250gm vege
3)290gm white fish, 250gm vege
4)80gm oats, 150gm fish, 100gm vege
5)300gm sweet potato, 150gm fish, 150gm vege
6)300gm sweet potato, 150gm fish, 150gm vege

friday
10 litres of deminerilised water through out the day
1) 100gm oats, 150 fish, 100 vege
2) 350gm sweet potato, 150gm fish, 100gm vege
3)350gm sweet potato, 150gm fish, 100gm vege
4)80gm oats, 150gm fish, 100gm vege
5)350gm sweet potato, 150gm fish, 100gm vege
6)350gm sweet potato, 150gm fish, 100gm vege

saturday
10 litres of deminerilised water before 11 am than cut water
1) 1 cup oats 100gm fish, 100gm vege
2) 350-450gm sweet potato, 100gm fish, 100gm vege
3) 350-450gm sweet potato, 100gm fish, 100gm vege
4) 100gm oats, 100gm fish, 100gm vege
5)350-450gm sweet potato, 100gm fish, 100gm vege
6)350-450gm sweet potato, 100gm fish, 100gm vege

sunday----- day of the comp
1) 80gm oats, 200ml full fat cream, 1 large banana
2) 450gm sweet potato, 100gm steak, 2 full eggs

compete at 1 ish

----------


## proironaust

looks like a good caqrb load.Are you dropping sodium or you keeping it in all the way?If not what day are you dropping it cheers

----------


## FireGuy

Looks like about 300-450 per day carb load, low sodium throughout to me. Should work well the way you have it set up. If it were me I would leave the water in another 4-6 hours but that's just a personal preference.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

hopefully it goes well, i dont want to ruin 16 weeks of dieting.. ill have to keep monitoring my body and make any adjustments accordingly..

----------


## MIKE_XXL

Good luck Bro, too clean for me, you might end up a bit flat in my opinion, but either way go get them...XXL

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

im panicing about my tan at the moment ... its looking abit patch and with only 20 hours to go .. what to do

----------


## Nate_Dog

******...

But bro your from northern Qld.. get a tan! Otherwise looking good.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

sunny coast champ... yeah i should just hit the beach but its a bit late.. haha

----------


## Nate_Dog

> sunny coast champ... yeah i should just hit the beach but its a bit late.. haha


Ahh once they paint you up with dream tan you will look like someone dipped you in tar... so no worries.

I just wanted to give you a bit of shit... Aussie to Aussie.. 

Good to see you are competing,.. make sure you keep us in the loop. And tell us how you go.

Good luck bud.

Nate.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

cheers mate i have just thrown on another coat of contest colour 7 hours out and its looking better.. very dark.. should be right once the final coat goes on .... nervous.. but excited.. my last meal is in a couple of hours has been changed to 200gm steak 200gm white potato and 1 whole egg.. sounds good to me. and then some bundaberg rum for tonight.haha

----------


## Nate_Dog

Next time you should look into doing some fat loading and seeing how your body responds - search for articles from Mike_XXL .. 

Well worth a read.

OK put some pics up, good luck bro.

----------


## MIKE_XXL

So how did it go?

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

we stuffed up my load a bit and my abs were flooded abit but all in all not too bad. im waiting on some pics but heres a shot or two one is from a few days before.. I didnt place but i had a great time and ill be back next year.. bigger and better

----------


## Nate_Dog

> I didnt place but i had a great time and ill be back next year.. bigger and better


That is an awesome attitude.. well done bud. Most people never have enough see through to diet hard like that and compete, well done. Makes it hard not to look down on people that have no diet control or exercise motivation and that complain that they can't get in shape. After dieting, I kind of just saw people as really mentally weak (well even more then i did before). I am sure the lessons and mental training you learn through training and comps will carry over into other areas of your life, for the rest of your life.

Whether you placed or not this comp will all contribute to your overall knowledge and help you with your next comp. And you had the balls to do it as well.

One thing you might want to blank out your face in those pics do you really want the world to see you on "steroid .com" esp when you compete in the naturals.. hehehe. Not that this means you are gearing.. but people may assume that. What about in the future when your kids are surfing the web.. "hey dad is that you on steroid.com?" ahaha.

Laters.

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

good call about blanking the face. thanks for the kind words. this comp was just to get my feet wet in competition. next year ill be coming in bigger and better.. you just watch..haha..

----------


## csavage0

go to the tanning bed other than that looking great lol. lets see some legs

----------


## ...aydn...

hey man are you going in the newcastle classic. how old are you?

----------


## Lfs2shrt2bsml

im 22 but no not headin down to the newcastle classic... i live in brisbane so it may be a bit far...haha.... not competing till next may.. i have alot of weak points i want to work on...

----------

